# Sewer  Force  Mains



## north star (Feb 8, 2017)

*# ~ #*


Are cleanout fittings "required" on Sewer Force Main installs ?

Also, can you please provide Code references ?

Thanks !


*# ~ #*


----------



## Keystone (Feb 8, 2017)

My interpretation of IPC Chapter 7, I believe, the clean out requirement at 100ft Max is for Gravity systems. I do not/our office does not require clean outs on a force main, less connections the better. We do require a check valve if there is a lift in elevation over pump height.


----------



## HForester (Feb 9, 2017)

Cleanouts on force mains might be a little dangerous. Someone not knowing better unscrews the plug and gets hit in the face with the plug (and the sewage). Safer not to have them to avoid that problem. If the utility wants them on their side, fine, they are in control.


----------



## north star (Feb 16, 2017)

*% ~ %*

Thank You ***HForester***  for your reply !

*% ~ %*


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 8, 2017)

No, pressurized pipe line.....the clog will be at the pump intake.....once the wastewater makes it thru the pump, it won't stop until it reaches the outlet..unless the force main gets a kink in it.....


----------

